#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Exxon Process Design Course

## panos

*Exxon Process Design Course for the novice*






[hide]http://ifile.it/gjp8mue[/hide]




<a href="**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]] - EXXON PDC VOL I.pdf</a><br />See More: Exxon Process Design Course

----------


## markens

thanks

----------


## sameer_rect

merci

----------


## nomanfahmi

thank you

----------


## handosa

Thanks in advance

----------


## cborrsan

Very thanks

----------


## andybule

thank you very much

----------


## andybule

thanks

----------


## sri2cool4u

thnk u

----------


## inzenjer

good job
does anyone have

EXXON DP - Design Practice Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form.
EXXON EP - Engineering Practice Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form.
EXXON FP - Field Practice Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form.
EXXON DD - Drawing Detail Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form

----------


## msaad2

Great work, thanks a lot!

Just out of curiosity, is there a VOL 2?

----------


## sharmeen

thank you

----------


## gusgon

Download limit has been reached. No more downloads are allowed. Help

See More: Exxon Process Design Course

----------


## oinostro

the linh is not valid, can you reload please?

----------


## anaamikaa

This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.

This limit is reached.

To download this file, the uploader either needs to transfer this file into his/her Collector's Account, or upload the file again. The file can later be moved to a Collector's Account. The uploader just needs to click the delete link of the file to get further information.

----------


## kp2008

Thank for sharing

But i can not download that, that file is limited for downloading, could you unload on other www?

----------


## jcuesta

I can not downled the book because the file was delete

----------


## thawdar

Hi, Exxson Process Design Course from Rapid Share could not download anymore. Can you upload again on mihd link or ifile.
Thanks.

----------


## panos

> Great work, thanks a lot!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, is there a VOL 2?



Actually I do not have other volumes of this training manual vol 2 or so. It seems that all main aspects of process design are covered in volume I. It can be considered as completed. If I find something more I will post it.

edited first post, uploaded to new host

----------


## panos

> Hi, Exxson Process Design Course from Rapid Share could not download anymore. Can you upload again on mihd link or ifile.
> Thanks.



 OK my friend. It is already done.

----------


## panos

Try again to download from the other link, mihd (ifile.it) given as an alternative to Rapidshare.

----------


## jotar

Thanks Panos

Jotar

----------


## Tof

thanks

----------


## asim.adrams

thx man

----------


## balu_vasu

thank you very much

See More: Exxon Process Design Course

----------


## shailesh284

thanks dear

----------


## avkale

I need this course.

----------


## aandradeb

thank you

----------


## ayya

thanks

----------


## distill

thanks

----------


## SIM2

Please Can you upload again thanks

----------


## SIM2

thank you volume 2 please

----------


## sharmeen

Thankyou for volume 1. Hopefully will received all the volumes soon.
again Thanks

----------


## jlosada

thanks

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## ted.rip@56

welcome other volumes. thanks a lot

----------


## Angelkindly

Thanks

See More: Exxon Process Design Course

----------


## HUMZZ

thanks a lot

----------


## olexan

thank you very much

----------


## backspace

Thanks very much

----------


## usman1259

thanks

----------


## aarmstrong

Thanx

----------


## orangminyak

> Actually I do not have other volumes of this training manual vol 2 or so. It seems that all main aspects of process design are covered in volume I. It can be considered as completed. If I find something more I will post it.
> 
> edited first post, uploaded to new host



Dear Panos,

Thank you for a considerable contribution. It will be good if someone else can advance what you have initiated. I think Vol 2 can be equally interesting. But in the meantime, delve into vol 1 as there is so such to work out.

----------


## sa12345

panos,

Thank you so much for sharing the vol1 . Since the link is not working , can you please upload to mihd or rapidshare
Thanks

----------


## hazim23215

thanks

----------


## alwaw911

Thx for such a *nice* contribution!!!
And anyone in possession of vol2 is highly invited to share...

Best Regards. :Smile:

----------


## tutungs

thanks

----------


## alwaw911

Many Thx for this useful book!

----------


## dev_chem

Thanks a lot. I appreciate it.

See More: Exxon Process Design Course

----------


## amithok

Thanks a lot boss

----------


## hembo_1999

Great work Panos. Thanks.

----------


## Nocturnoeb

Thank you Panos, thoroughly usefull.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

panos  
Senior Member  
Exxon Process Design Course 

Thank you friend

----------


## Medo_say

thank you ya basha

----------


## settimana

thanks a million for sharing

----------


## gepachir

Thank you

----------


## yama39

Thank you very much.

----------


## aarmstrong

Hi thanx

----------


## eng2

thanX

----------


## instsuresh

Thank you

----------


## shyam.sp

thank you

See More: Exxon Process Design Course

----------


## gusgon

Dear Friends:
Here you have the two (2) volumenes. The second one is solved problems.
I hope it will be usefull for you.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards
gusgon

----------


## gusgon

After I uploaded the material, I realizaed that only 10 downloads are allowed. Whoever is in this group, please kindly reupload in any other service

----------


## SIM2

please upload again
in iFil

----------


## yazdian.mahdi

thanks

----------


## 02164

thank you

----------


## kp2008

Thank a lot, could you unload it again?

----------


## giubeca

Thankx!

----------


## saverr

Dear Gusgon,
Could you please re-upload the Vol 2 into 4shared.com or something similar ?
Thanks for your help.

Friends,
If someone else has previously downloaded Vol 2. Please re-upload.
Thanks !!

----------


## anaamikaa

kindly reupload the second volume

----------


## gusgon

Here you are. The Vol. 2 reuploaded

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Greetings folks
gusgon

----------


## poliloco

please someone reupload the second volume

----------


## anilkrikumar

I am unable to poen VOL 1 of EXXON process design course. Please help....

See More: Exxon Process Design Course

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thank you very much

----------


## addictive

thanks

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you

----------


## mhuelva

thanks a lot

----------


## Bilbao

Thanks !! :Smile:

----------


## rayito

thanks a lot from Mxico, Mr Panos

----------


## mbc.engg

Can any one again upload Exxon Process Design Course completely again? Thanks in advance

----------


## ted.rip@56

could anyone reupload the volume 2,plz?

----------


## Angelkindly

Can anyone upload the volume 2 again?

----------


## mkhurram79

thnx

----------


## spacer

Thanks !

----------


## setak

Dear Gusgon,
I need EXXON PROCESS DESIGN COURSE VOL 2
The link is expired, please reupload or send it to majmor@gmail.com


Thank you in advance.See More: Exxon Process Design Course

----------


## ted.rip@56

please, could anyone upload VOL 2 again? thank you very much

----------


## pependo

> Here you are. The Vol. 2 reuploaded
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



file expired 
Could you upload the files again, please?

----------


## gusgon

Here I am again. New links for Volumen 2 of Exxon Design Course. It is about problems.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ted.rip@56

thank you,gusgon

----------


## sniperel

Thanks man!

----------


## SIM2

thanks sir

----------


## sessom

thank you... thank you for a very nice share...

----------


## pependo

> Here I am again. New links for Volumen 2 of Exxon Design Course. It is about problems.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thank you sir

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks

----------


## Achilles

Thanks a lot

----------


## f81aa

panos and gusgon, thanks for sharing

----------


## eriyanto.edy

thanks for sharing....

See More: Exxon Process Design Course

----------


## Angelkindly

Thanks for sharing

----------


## peenal

grt contributions :Smile:

----------


## greengeek

thank you

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you everyone

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank you for sharing

----------


## unni

thanks

----------


## Budiana

thank you very much

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

Thanks

----------


## maxky

Dear Penpendo
Thank you very for sharing everybody

----------


## fadiragb

thanksssssssssssssssssss

----------


## superandy

Thanks brothers!!!

Superandy
 :Wink:

----------


## Priyoyo

Thank's bro...!!!

See More: Exxon Process Design Course

----------


## kahloon

Would u mind any one from those have been downloaded Vol1, to upload again.

Thanks
Kahloon

----------


## yugangudur

i didnt get it as it is asking for some payment registration
pls send to my mail if possible - yugan.gudur@gmail.com
than q

----------


## Nabilia

Exxon Engineering - Process Design Course Volume I - Presentation.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Exxon Engineering - Process Design Course Volume II - Problems.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mobek

Thanks nabilia for sharing this training material. It looks like a whole section is missing from Volume II.
If anyone happen to have it please share.

----------


## vin121

Thanks.. i thr any other volume???

----------


## dserra

merci

----------


## 101043728

Thank you

----------


## shfsart

Gusgon,
Here I am again. New links for Volumen 2 of Exxon Design Course. It is about problems.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Thank you very much

----------


## 101043728

Thank you bro!!!!

----------


## Dheeraj Surisetty Venkata

process equipment design in pdf ???

----------


## ingenierohernan

Gran aporte !!!


Muchas gracias amigo !!See More: Exxon Process Design Course

----------


## kanankiri

thank you

----------


## SAVAN CHANDRAN

Many Thanks

----------


## chaker05

Please upload again volume II.
Thanks...merci

----------


## imlinked

please reupload vol I & II! much appreciated... thank you.

----------


## qaisarabbas

Does anybody has "EXXON FERTILIZER MANUAL"? Would appreciate the quick help.

Regards

----------


## hswang2

please reupload vol I & II! much appreciated... thank you.

----------


## john zink

dear sir
links not found
i need EXXON PROCESS DESIGN COURSE VOL 1 , 2 
please help me: john_zink2008@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## john zink

is any body have any manual for prepare the flare load summary for plant?

----------


## jacksp

Please reupload vol. I & II again, thanks...

----------


## RREEZZAA

Please re-upload vol. I & II again.
Thanks in advance

----------


## josefreitas

new link can be obtained if you search google by: _Exxon_-_EXXON_PDC_VOL_I_pdf

----------


## jacksp

Please share vol-II, thanks....

See More: Exxon Process Design Course

----------


## ProcessDesigner87

For some reason I can't download this. 

Can anyone please help out?

Thanks

----------


## chemia

I would appreciate if any body could share these two volumes again, all links have been eliminated. Thanks in advance.

----------


## engineer4207

Its looks that the kind members are now a days busy and the way egpet was ready source of every things, is missing this spark.....

----------


## chaker05

Sir below the link of Exxon process design book,
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## engineer4207

Dear Chaker,

Thanks for prompt reply.

Do you have Vol2 please?

I have gone through Vol1, its amazing

thanks

----------


## sghuge

Upload volume 2 looking  for prompt reply

----------


## ALVAND

plz upload volume2 
thank in advance

----------


## khalid655

Please upload again vol 1 & vol 2 thanks in advance

----------


## hswang2

please share , appreciate

----------


## iplag

Thank you very much. I would also appreciate if you could upload vol 2.

----------


## Angelkindly

Anyone has vol.2, please share

----------


## hswang2

Anyone has vol.2, please share

See More: Exxon Process Design Course

----------


## iplag

Here is something relevent and more recent. The link will remain active for a couple of weeks.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khalid655

no link is active plaese share vol 1 & 2

----------


## laminars

> Here is something relevent and more recent. The link will remain active for a couple of weeks.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




dear iplag
your exxon learning have new document that had not issued before.
can you upload other docs from other licensors ?

----------


## khalid655

please share again thanks in advance

----------


## iplag

these are the only ones i have.

----------


## Marty Thompson

The Section 8- Drums will not download  :Frown: 

All is good, it finally downloaded.

----------


## Thanh Phan

Can anyone share Vol 1&2 for me ? I need it, thank you very much.

----------


## mmh8

and as above.  both volumes new info please

----------


## shm8324

Similar to Process Design Methods Course, if there is Mechanical Design Method course presented by ExxonMobil, Please upload those presentations here.... Thanks in advance...

----------


## Che_engineer

> Sir below the link of Exxon process design book,
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



the link was dead..please reopload again.. thanks in advance

----------


## motasem12

Please upload Vol 1 &2

----------

